# exmouth reptiles



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone been here? I went on mon and it was simply a garage that is let out to the shop owner. it wasnt open but was speaking to the neighbours and they said he isnt there often?
was just after some food and a look around as i was down that way!?!


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds like Arfur Daley Enterprises


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

We have one like that in Southampton.. run out of a shed built on the side of his house 

(if he still runs it)


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

You are on about Reptile Connection aren't you? 

We popped there one day as we saw the address on the forum and thought we would have a look round and it took ages to find and was all shut up. :bash:

Was on a street full of houses and the only reason we knew it was there was a little sign by the front door.

Was a bit of a trek for us from Portsmouth and I had 3 disappointed kids expecting to see some reps.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

it does (or did) say on the website that you have to arrange a look round in advance....


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

only went on website for address and just looked at it now!! Duh!?!


----------



## beddzyboy (Nov 21, 2007)

ukgeckos said:


> Anyone been here? I went on mon and it was simply a garage that is let out to the shop owner. it wasnt open but was speaking to the neighbours and they said he isnt there often?
> was just after some food and a look around as i was down that way!?!


hi yes i ahve been there and recently perchased a baby boa.he only opens part time during the week but all day on sat and sunday. it is run by a family who are very helpfull and good at what they do i sugest u ring him because he can open in the week on request


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

i went back down on a weekend, was impressed by the variety of animals and dry goods! couldnt pay on card there yet but there sorting that!
was a nice shop


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

if its the same exmouth reptiles i bought a chameleon online from them a few years ago and the guy jason was very lovely and helpful and when Clive died i emailed him and he was as upset as i was!


----------



## cranky (May 26, 2008)

Exmouth reptiles is my local reptile shop. 

They are supper helpful in there, I've spoken to them before & they want to open a full time bussines in a shop premisess in the town centre. I can't wait until they do/if they do. 

They're the sort of place that can recomend local vets that are good with certain reptiles or amphibians, and nothings to much trouble.

So if your in the area ( on the weekend ) pop in & have a look!

p.s. I should get commission!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Old thread but thught id bump it.

Im friends with Richard (owner)

Alot of his stock is very nice, i did my work experiance there.

I would reccommend him if your down there. hes in all day saterday and sunday. but during the week you have to ring him


----------

